# Setting up a website?



## init (Jan 8, 2012)

So I recently bought this vps running on a freebsd FreeBSD jail. I can only install freebsd FreeBSD 8 minimal, since then. I've been trying to set up a normal website (lighttpd or apache, mysql and php). However, once I install any httpd thingy, I don't know how to make it access my site (ipv6 only). I am indeed using an ipv6 gateway (cloudflare), but I simply can't figure it, I did google, but those guides just confuse me even more.

Could anyone help me with thingy?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2012)

What did you do or install and what are the errors you're getting?


----------



## init (Jan 15, 2012)

I installed lighttpd > points cloudflare to IP > can't see site.

Don't know what to do :S


----------



## Orum (Jan 16, 2012)

After installing lighttpd, did you edit the configuration file?  Did you check that it's running with[CMD="pgrep"]lighttpd[/CMD]?  Also check that it's listening on the port you want with (assuming it's running on port 80):[CMD="netstat"]-an | grep .80[/CMD]


----------

